# Any tips for Galveston Jetties?



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm heading to Galveston jetties along the beach on friday morning and was wondering if there was any tips for catching some decent sized fish. I don't have a boat so that's why I'll be on the jetties.

The times I have been there I've used peeled dead shrimp as bait on an up down rig and caught small croakers, pigfish, and catfish. What do I need to do to catch some nice sized fish that will give me a nice fight? 

Thanks


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

So no tips? I'm leaving tomorrow morning : \


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

You fishing the north or the south? IMO the boat cut would prob. be better. Either way I would get on the rocks early. Fish the tide. We should have a decent outgoing tide swing starting around 6:30-7AM around the jetties. Personally I'd get a quart of live shrimp and 1 doz. croaker (keep in mind if it's on with shrimp or croaker they'll go fast with 1 qt./dz.) also take some plastic rigs. I'd first try the shrimp under a popping cork.If that doesn't work, take the cork off and put the bait on the bottom. If nothing on bait, try the plastic.

Good luck tom. The water should be nice.

Edit:
In my margarita madness I didn't realize you were fishing the beach front. I would do the same on the Seawall jetties as well.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

There is an TV show called Flats Class that did a show recently from Galveston Jetties. I tried to attach the link below if it works - J

http://www.flatsclass.com/TXJetPlayer.html


----------



## texaslunker (Jun 19, 2009)

Those dudes in the redfish video were fishing in my redfish hole. lol. We saw the RFC dudes out that day. We launched at the ramp with them. I'll admit they got some nice boats.



kapman said:


> There is an TV show called Flats Class that did a show recently from Galveston Jetties. I tried to attach the link below if it works - J
> 
> http://www.flatsclass.com/TXJetPlayer.html


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

I think the OP is talking about the rock groins along the seawall.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

It looks like Sabine Pass and not Galveston in the video. When they are launching the boat you can see the unfinished Cameron causeway bridge in the background.


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

DPG said:


> I think the OP is talking about the rock groins along the seawall.


Yeah I meant rock groins sorry I always thought those were called jetties.


----------

